

V1.2 Prediction API: Every app a smart app  - thankuz
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/04/prediction-api-every-app-smart-app.html

======
archgoon
Push all hacker news comments into it, their dates, users, and scores. See if
the system can determine when a given comment was made.

~~~
franze
what about votes, headline, domain, submitter, time and build a tool that
predicts how many votes certain hacker news submissions will get.

(think a winner would be a "node.js apple" post on codinghorror, submitted by
john gruber)

~~~
StavrosK
I've made something like this as a side project,
<http://www.pythiafilter.com/>. You paste a comment and it tries to guess
whether it will be upvoted or downvoted. The longer the comment the better,
obviously.

------
kennywinker
...SkyNet?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
$ ./oauth-predict.sh skynetbucket/prediction_models/viability "Humans"

{ "kind": "prediction#output", "id":
"skynetbucket/prediction_models/viability", "selfLink":
"[https://www.googleapis.com/prediction/v1.2/training/skynetbu...](https://www.googleapis.com/prediction/v1.2/training/skynetbucket/prediction_models/viability/predict),
"outputLabel": "Eliminate", "outputMulti": [ { "label": "Nurture", "score":
0.001130 }, { "label": "Tolerate", "score": 0.051339 }, { "label":
"Eliminate", "score": 0.947531 } ] }

